# Rotala macranda Flower



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice! I've never seen R. mac flowers before. Your photo would be a great addition to the R. mac entry in the plant finder: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=68

Hopefully Cavan sees this thread.


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

Adam C said:


>


That's beautiful! Do you have a picture of a full flowering stem so we can see the scale of the flower? That sure looks nice


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

What lighting schedule are you using? Or how long are the days? I've kept R. mac emersed for years and its never flowered for some reason. Just like Anubias nana petite. Never floowered before.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey Michael, these are outside. The temps dropped to the 50's before this cold front came through and daylight was about 10hrs 45mins. 

Rotala rotundifolia flowered at this time too. R. sp 'Colorata' and 'Singapore' did not.


----------

